# S2 7.9 buy/make cabin sliding hatch



## Ed s279 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello I am new to sailnet and a long time S2 7.9 owner hull no 109 I need to buy/make cabin sliding hatch. the cracked one is semi-transparent plastic. It is curved, which means making a replacement one would be difficult. I do not know if it is acrylic or polycarbonate. I think the polycarbonate can be thermal formed to reproduce the curved shape. I could also make an opaque one by laminating wood to the curved shape. I need to do something quick because if i step on it with its current crack it is likely to completely fail and I would fall into the cabin. does anyone have any suggestions?
Ed
Lake St. Clair
Michigan


----------



## Shockwave (Feb 4, 2014)

Typically these hatches are Plexiglas, you can buy the size you require from any plastic company, I use professional plastics for my Plexiglas but have no affiliation. Use the existing hatch as the mold, heat the new piece in an oven and lay it on the old hatch to mimic the curve of the broken hatch. Plexiglas machines easily, the edges are not hard to polish and holes for hardware aren't difficult to drill.
Good luck, have fun.


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

I owned an S2 briefly. 
The curved sliding hatches and curved side windows fitted to some boats are heat formed Plexiglas i.e. acrylic. S2 did not keep the molds and warned that fabricating a plexi component with compound curves can be challenging. They recommended using an automotive glass supply shop who can make a mold from your existing hatch but I would think you could experiment with a sheet of plexi and a heat gun, and then trim to size. Incidentally, flat fixed windows are bronze tinted polycarbonate and if your 7.9 has the flat, frameless deck hatches, they are either 1/2 or 3/4 inch polycarbonate. Framed hatches are Bomar or Lewmar. Opening ports are mostly Beckson. 
'Hope that is of some help. Good Luck.


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

So I just found the open letter from S2 about parts and it it seems that they are confused as to the difference between plexi and polycarbonate. Referring to the windows, "These plexiglass components are made from a material known in the industry as Lexan”. So I guess the curved hatches could be acrylic or polycarbonate. Sorry to add to the confusion.

You can probably track down the document online - it was titled, "S2 Sailboats History and Referral Information". If you can't find it, make a few more posts so you can send PMs. Then PM me your email address and I'll send you a copy.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

One of the MANY MANY advantages of becoming an S2 7.9 association member is you get access to spars, and parts, and info from those who have been doing this for YEARS. $30 a year. They discount new mast blanks at least $1000 (God forbid you ever need one).
S2 7.9 Meter Class Association ? Index page

Also the FREE forum gets you searchable access to info. Perfect example is this:
S2 7.9 Meter Class Association ? View topic - Companionway Hatch Cover

The guys on the board are great... Also if you need new hatch slides, try Stef on the board (he's a fellow sail club member, and S2 member), he also has milled in his own shop rudder cheek plates, hatch slides, and rudder gudgeon bushings. Someone else on the board will get you in contact with someone for an entire hatch though.


----------

